# PRes BMQ question



## Bluebulldog (20 Oct 2011)

I've searched the other threads, and can't find an answer, so I'm hoping someone can provide it.

I came off a previous P Res BMQ weekend course after 8 of 10 weekends. The last 2 were missed, they were CBRN and the range.

Would a tyipcal scenario be to load me out on the last 2 of another BMQ weekend course to pick those up? Or would standards let my Rgt do the materials and I could do my C7 shoot at the range with the Rgt?

....Or would they insist that I load out for another complete series of 10 weekends of BMQ?


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Oct 2011)

Short answer - it depends.

It depends on your performance to date &  why you missed the last weeks of training.

No one can say for sure what the outcome will be.


----------



## Bluebulldog (20 Oct 2011)

Thanks Jim,

Last 2 weeks of training was work related. Up until then I was put forward for top candidate, I'm hoping standards will go easy on me.


----------



## dangerboy (20 Oct 2011)

When you left the course early did you go through a Performance Review Board(PRB)?  Whoever chairs the PRB would as part of his recommendation state if you could rejoin a course at a future date or if you have to start from day one again.  If you don't remember ask your chain of command to contact whoever ran your course and get a copy of the PRB Candidate Disposition form from your student file  (student files are kept for 5 years).


----------



## Bluebulldog (20 Oct 2011)

Thanks Dangerboy. I wasn't, but will ask my CoC to get it.


----------

